
Campus Identity Politics Is Dooming Liberal Causes, a Professor Charges - danielam
http://www.chronicle.com/article/Campus-Identity-Politics-Is/238694?key=tZ1LWdA_bVNIm62Zk-gE3OXblqR876StmduxgZ0O_4W4p04qucH2BW-lJNbMIk08QUd6QkFYRjFUdDE0aENybFFrNElDOXRTYWRwNUlTaGV1alktUjBUVDJYWQ
======
rinze
I remember the original article [1]. I thought it was needed. I also remember
what was the first phrase of the first of the comments selected by the NYT:

> This article is insulting to people who are not cisgendered, heterosexual
> white men.

You can't make this up.

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/20/opinion/sunday/the-end-
of-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/20/opinion/sunday/the-end-of-identity-
liberalism.html)

